# Mixing laquer



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys, am currently painting a mk4 golf front end, it's all painted now just needs laquer......

I got 2k laquer and hardener and thinners 

What's the best way of mixing them ? To what ratio on a ruler or ??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ask the seller ..ratios vary with brands


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

when are you going to clear it?

It should be done shortly after basecoat or you will lose th interlayer adhesion properties and it will peel.

It should all be done in one go not paint today and clear tomorrow.

Do you have an air fed mask or not?

I wouldnt paint without one, why do people think they can paint jobs of this size at home?


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

robdcfc said:


> when are you going to clear it?
> 
> It should be done shortly after basecoat or you will lose th interlayer adhesion properties and it will peel.
> 
> ...


How rude.

You obviously woke up on the wrong side of your bed this morning.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

In what way is that rude?

I told him that it needs to be done in one go, correct

I told him he should be wearing an air fed, correct

I questioned peoples thinking behind painting jobs of this size in an uncontrolled environment.


It is stupid, illegal and could in the long term cause you health problems spraying a job of this size without the correct equipment.

Or should I simply have stated crack on it will be fine?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

First post on this forum after spending a lot of time reading other threads....

Anyhow simply mix the lacquer as it says on the tin...For example if it says 2:1 then you would 2 Parts lacquer and 1 Part activator. It doesn't usually mention it (Not on the brands I used anyhow) But you can add a bit of thinners also if needed (Around 10 to 20% of the total volume)

As has been said you should be lacquering shortly after painting... Technically you should also be wearing an air fed mask with 2K Products however to be honest I don't have one and wear a painting mask with disposable filters.

As for the environment your painting in then of course it's nice to have a dry, warm filtered spray booth but certainly not essential! 

Good luck and please post up some before and after pics.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

robdcfc said:


> In what way is that rude?
> 
> I told him that it needs to be done in one go, correct
> 
> ...


For starters how do you know he is doing this at home?

You came across as ****y, asking him all these questions, none of which relate to his original question.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

if you type In the make of paint you have you can normally download a tec data sheet TDS this will tell you all you need to know ..... 


Remember when spraying clear as above ...for solvent base coat I think some are upto 4-5 hrs water based can be left longer even overnight !!


But the TDS will tell you all


Tommy


----------



## -AndyH- (Oct 11, 2012)

djgregory said:


> For starters how do you know he is doing this at home?
> 
> You came across as ****y, asking him all these questions, none of which relate to his original question.


I doubt anyone in or with access to a bodyshop/spray booth would be asking how to mix 2k lacquer.

I don't think he was being ****y. I think he was giving good advice on:

1) How the lacquer should be applied shortly after the basecoat so it adheres properly.

2) Health and safety - 2k lacquer is not a DIY product. There's some detailed guidance on the HSE website about its usage - http://www.hse.gov.uk/mvr/bodyshop/isocyanates.htm.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

You can measure by weight or volume 


weight can be done with a cup on kitchen scales (electronic) place cup on scales ...zero scales and weigh clear then zero again then put half of what you done clear into hardener ... sometimes no thinners is req 


You can also buy clear measure cups that will show you mix ratios on the side of the cup 


Tommy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

The laquer and the paint was supplied by my girlfriends mother (it's her car) and it didn't come with any paper work, after posting on here I found a body shop supplier local to me and told me it's 2:1 10% quickly popped out to collect the mixing pot

I did wear a paint mask with filters and did it in a unit with plenty of ventilation..... I'm sure I'm not the only one that paints cars with out use of a spray booth...... This was only a one off as a favour to my girlfriends mother

Thanks for the replies


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad you got it done ! yes we have a paint room ....the large vans that cant get in the booth get painted on the floor ...then flattened and polished 




Tommy


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Post up some pics of how it goes it you have time


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

djgregory said:


> How rude.
> 
> You obviously woke up on the wrong side of your bed this morning.


 Wasn't the wrong side of the bed or rude. Pretty clear cut answer to what the op asked. Perhaps you should think before writing useless comments of which are no help to the op and leave it to people that actually have the knowledge and experience to advise properly. But hey I'll probably get told im being rude now lol but that's what you get when you say it as you see it.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Andy here a question for you ... when speaking to paint tech the other day he was on about best air pressure in a booth ...I run slightly positive ! what you running ?


I know for hse state neg pressure but just question in general 


Tommy


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> Andy here a question for you ... when speaking to paint tech the other day he was on about best air pressure in a booth ...I run slightly positive ! what you running ?
> 
> I know for hse state neg pressure but just question in general
> 
> Tommy


We run ours the same slightly positive. you used to know when the filters were getting blocked as the pressure would change. But even when we had hse in and they checked the cabin pressure he never said anything so it must of been within tolerance. You probably find Tommy that most run there must over positive.:thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

If you guys don't mind me butting in...

I'd love to run slightly positive too, and we've recently been having this conversation on another forum in the US where positive pressure is the norm. Unfortunately my booth is far too clever and sounds a warning alarm if it goes into positive for too long. It allows a little leeway to cover for gusts of wind down the chimney etc. but more than a minute or so and all kinds of bells and whistles start going off. 

If I don't rectify the situation after another few minutes the whole thing simply shuts down


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumb: Do you find your jobs cleaner with positive pressure ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just out of interest what's the difference ? If its negative mores bei g pulled out the booth ?


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Just out of interest, how do smart repairers get away with using 2k clear on someones drive if it is illegal?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

jamie_s said:


> Just out of interest, how do smart repairers get away with using 2k clear on someones drive if it is illegal?


Guidelines are max 25ml per coat, no spraying for more than 1 minute at a time, 5m exclusion zone and should still wear an airfed.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> Guidelines are max 25ml per coat, no spraying for more than 1 minute at a time, 5m exclusion zone and should still wear an airfed.


Thanks for the info 

A rule that's almost impossible to enforce by the sounds of it!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> :thumb: Do you find your jobs cleaner with positive pressure ?


yes mate alot cleaner. But as you know its also how clean its kept aswell, and if a tacky coating is used on the walls. Unless I have ocd on how clean I keep it.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Paintguy said:


> If you guys don't mind me butting in...
> 
> I'd love to run slightly positive too, and we've recently been having this conversation on another forum in the US where positive pressure is the norm. Unfortunately my booth is far too clever and sounds a warning alarm if it goes into positive for too long. It allows a little leeway to cover for gusts of wind down the chimney etc. but more than a minute or so and all kinds of bells and whistles start going off.
> 
> If I don't rectify the situation after another few minutes the whole thing simply shuts down


Sounds exactly like the panel oven we had put in. Runs negative but if it goes over to positive alarms will all go off, but its a bit tempremental with filters the moment they get slightly blocked even tho they look ok it will shut down. To intelligent for its own good.


----------

